# Anyone try an Extreme Power??



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

So has anyone had the opportunity to try an Extreme Power frameset yet?? I'd really like to hear about how it feels on the road compared to a C50.
thx!


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> So has anyone had the opportunity to try an Extreme Power frameset yet?? I'd really like to hear about how it feels on the road compared to a C50.
> thx!



Mine's on the way....I'll let ya know soon. Maybe by Christmas.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

I would like to know how is it compare to the Extreme C


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Gibson, you are killing me. You just finished putting your C-50 together and you are already looking at a new bike. Don't blame you.

Me, I haven't even put together my Cristallo yet and I am already debating between a Dream HX or Active Plus 2 for crits and a Bianchi D2 Crono because the Colnago Krono is utterly insanely expensive. I don't even have the components or wheels on my Cristallo yet. Too many bikes, too little time and money.


----------

